# Are lamancha goats friendly, kind???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

I might be getting some dairy goats this summer but I'm not sure which breed to get. Are lamancha goats friendly, kind, calm??? How much milk do they produce in one day???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lamanchas from what i hear and have witnessed are very nice calm and friendly goats. But friendly is also relative to if they were handled properly when kids and adults. You can still have skittish Lamanchas if they were never really handled before 

milk production is pretty high - but also is determined by their lines. Some lines are higher producing then others. I am not a lamancha expert so I will let someone else who raises them give you more specifics.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LaManchas are so extremely sweet and calm(except when they're in heat) Like Stacey said it depends upon lines for milk production but most are good milkers averaging a gallon or more per day, with very good butterfat and protein despite milking higher volumes. Most high volume milkers will have less butterfat and protein in their milk when they milk more, but LaManchas don't. Also, LaManchas have long and level lactations. Where most breeds will peak in production two months after kidding then decline in production until fall breeding, LaManchas will milk a consistent amount after peaking until fall breeding. LaManchas also have the ability to milk through the winter without breeding while still milking adequately.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

When we first started looking at goats I did not even have Lamanchas on my list to check out because I could not get past the no ears thing. But we went to several breeder here locally for Nubians, nigerians, alpines, and sannens, and at each one they all had at least one lamancha and every single time we wound up playing with the lamanchas at each place more than the other breeds. I could not believe how sweet they where so I decided to check out an actual lamancha breeder and see if they where all like that, and sure enough they where sooooooo sweet and they like to be loved on. I bought three from that breeder that Same day. My Posha is a love bug every single time I go out there if I am not giving her attention she just stands beside me and paws gently at my foot as soon as I pet her she stops and as soon as I stop petting her she stars again. It's the cutesy thing ever. Lamanchas won my heart hands down.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I personally have been bitten by the lamancha bug. Although I have an alpine and a couple sannan alpine cross doe's that are just as sweet as my lamanchas so I think it's more about how they are raised. One thing about the lamanchas though is they have so much personality, they can be sweet...funny....silly....soft....bold....loveing....and just too darn cute. You know now when I see goats with ears they look funny to me because most of mine have none hehehe. Anyway I do have a couple diva's though.... and then my two big girls that were last added to the herd are the bullies, but not at all to people. Great producers, you can get about a gallon a day average but some give more again that depends on the milk genetics at play. They are the breed of choice at our farm


----------



## Sharon1945 (Mar 18, 2013)

I love the two Lamancha's that I owned. When they were little the doe would sit in my lap trying to drink coffee out of my coffee cup. The wether would run around in circles when he was happy. They both would walk with me when I would walk in the pasture. The hardest part of my divorce was giving up my two wonderful kids. I found a foster home for my goats, however, they need to be moved again as these kind people are moving. (does anyone know of a great home for two incredible goats) I rescued the doe from a slaughter house. The wether was purchased to keep her company. They are very attached to each other. There is not a day that goes by when I dont think about them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lamanchas are super sweet..I have several and all are very loving...Except Summer who came to us wild as a bird..but my daughter handles her very well and she is getting better...they handle weather change very well...yummy sweet milk...and the ears...OH they grow on you....I love the ones with little flaps called Elf ears lol..but Gopher ears (no flap at all) are super sweet too...mine love their ears rubbed..yep..I love my Manchas : )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is an old post, but ... I have very much enjoyed my new Lamancha. She is a GOOFBALL, very docile and agreeable girl. Not too rough on the minis either


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..didnt even see the date lol


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

This is my breed of choice when I buy this spring or summer. Still have to get fence done. Hubby said by end on this month or start of next at the latest. Our new farm pup put him in high gear on that, she was visiting neighbors chickens since ours were locked up.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My La Manchas are THE sweetest goats I own. It also helps that their mom is super tame and I imprint trained one of them, but I find the temperament of La Manchas better then my Pygmys.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Manchs are thee sweetest i have ever met. Good adatude not ***** and are verry respectful!!!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

they are very calm  best choice in a dairy breed and they are great mothers


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Got my goat start with LaManchas from "Goat Happy". Love the breed! They are sweet and interactive with people. They bond with their herd and their humans well. Nice milking with a long, steady milking season.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

La manchas are very sweet and calm! They love you and love getting loved back. Have fun!


----------

